# New Project 200sx



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey guys, im glad to be apart of this forum. I have a 96 sentra, 1.6. Im planing on boosting it. I made my own Team And im being sponsered be my Dads mechanic business. I have a nother sentra a 91 automatic. I need some info to safely boost my sentra. And what types of turbos yall using. Also how much pounds you guys have it set at. Im from miami, fl so if theres any mia peeps here hola. 



The sentra is bone stock, 5 speed. Im not doing anything to its until i know what my changes will do, so far i see lots of the sentras boosted here and on the streets. but its time to sit some hondas down. 1.6 style 

I have a td04 from an automatic eclipse but, im going to use a t25 turbo instead. 

I just need some info on what yall setups.

Thanks



OVER_TAKE RACING


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> Hey guys, im glad to be apart of this forum. I have a 96 sentra, 1.6. Im planing on boosting it. I made my own Team And im being sponsered be my Dads mechanic business. I have a nother sentra a 91 automatic. I need some info to safely boost my sentra. And what types of turbos yall using. Also how much pounds you guys have it set at. Im from miami, fl so if theres any mia peeps here hola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PLEASE read both NPM projects at www.nissanperformancemag.com and search for members setups here on the forums. Our setups are covered in their entirety and will tell you what fuel and MAF setups we are using as well as what turbo's and how much boost we are running. I also have some more detailed info. about my setup (aside from the NPM articles) on my site which is www.notnser.com.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> PLEASE read both NPM projects at www.nissanperformancemag.com and search for members setups here on the forums. Our setups are covered in their entirety and will tell you what fuel and MAF setups we are using as well as what turbo's and how much boost we are running. I also have some more detailed info. about my setup (aside from the NPM articles) on my site which is www.notnser.com.


Yup, thats all the info you need right there ...


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the infos, Really help full


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, The 1.6 is vtc Equipped only on the intake cam. So if I Advance the exhaust cams and put a full 2.5 inch exhause system with a Greddy exhaust, resinator, and high flow cat, Will I increase the Vtc Kick?


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Another thing, I have a msd System, But the 96 200sx has an internal Coil, How would i connect the blaster coil to it, (If Possible)?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> Another thing, I have a msd System, But the 96 200sx has an internal Coil, How would i connect the blaster coil to it, (If Possible)?


Waste of $ and not needed.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> Ok, The 1.6 is vtc Equipped only on the intake cam. So if I Advance the exhaust cams and put a full 2.5 inch exhause system with a Greddy exhaust, resinator, and high flow cat, Will I increase the Vtc Kick?


You CANNOT advance the exhaust cam as there is no adjustable cam gear avail. for the GA16. 

Are these mods your hoping to do in conjunction with a turbo setup?


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

no i was wondering if it were possible. I finally got my turbo manifold.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> no i was wondering if it were possible. I finally got my turbo manifold.


Well just stick to what is known to work on GA turbo applications. I personally would go with a 3" exhaust setup on a turbo car.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

wes said:


> Well just stick to what is known to work on GA turbo applications. I personally would go with a 3" exhaust setup on a turbo car.



yeah 3'' is wats im going


----------

